# Coyote hunting with Remi



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Just wanted to show off a few of my girl. I swear this dog is going to be able to hunt anything.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you have a nice looking dog. coyotes are smart. one will lure your dog away
to it's friends in hiding.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good for her. does she bring them back around to you so you can get a good shot at them? I use to love to go coyote hunting with my dad and the trapper. He used a black and tan hound.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Of course not everyone is going to agree with this practice and that's fine with me, they don't have to do it. 
Coyotes are usually found by themselves, unless hunting which they only do during the night around here. Most people don't know much about dogs used for coyote hunting so I can understand why they would think it isn't safe. I wouldn't do it if I felt I was putting my dogs - or myself - in a dangerous situation

Herzo, she stays ahead of me, though always in sight, and as soon as she hears anything runs right back so they will follow her. So yes, I guess she is luring them towards me. I would never ask a slow dog to do this, and I wouldn't attempt it if her recall wasn't perfect in the field. Coyote hunting is fun, I still go with my father because I don't have my gun license (yet - will be getting it soon) and he loved to go with his dog when he was my age so I figured Remi would be the perfect tag-along.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

I think it looks like a blast! We want to take our APBTs out and hunt coyotes an javelina with them, they are abundant and neusance's in most of the out lying areas around the valley, its a good fun outlet for you and your dogs imo. 

Did you guys get any this trip?


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Nah, saw one or two but they didn't come out of the bush so we couldn't get a clear shot. We weren't expecting to see any this time anyways - it's just good bonding time and great exercise. 
I definitely recommend it if you are a hunter, or want to start hunting. It's not too hard to get a coyote license, here anyways, and if they are a nuisiance in your area then I doubt it would be much trouble getting one there. Research it a bit and see if it's for you and your dogs because it definitely isn't for everyone, but that could be said about anything. :smile:
Had to look up what a javelina was, they are so funny looking! Can you eat them?


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Kassandra said:


> Can you eat them?


Yep! You can eat the coyotes too. Not many people eat coyote but I know a few who do. And the way I see it, regardless of what type of animal it is, if you're gonna shoot it, you'd better use it.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Losech said:


> Yep! You can eat the coyotes too. Not many people eat coyote but I know a few who do. And the way I see it, regardless of what type of animal it is, if you're gonna shoot it, you'd better use it.


I know people who eat the coyotes. There are no rabies cases around here so they are completely safe. I personally don't, but the dogs have gotten a bit (not much, I think it's weird giving them their "family"). We usually give them to one of my dads friends, he uses the pelts and I think makes a stew and gives the rest to his dogs. 
I completely agree with the "shoot it, use it" statement. I have no problem with the 'circle of life' but to waste something after you've just killed it is not only stupid but also disrespectful imo


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Kassandra said:


> Nah, saw one or two but they didn't come out of the bush so we couldn't get a clear shot. We weren't expecting to see any this time anyways - it's just good bonding time and great exercise.
> I definitely recommend it if you are a hunter, or want to start hunting. It's not too hard to get a coyote license, here anyways, and if they are a nuisiance in your area then I doubt it would be much trouble getting one there. Research it a bit and see if it's for you and your dogs because it definitely isn't for everyone, but that could be said about anything. :smile:
> Had to look up what a javelina was, they are so funny looking! Can you eat them?


Yea its fairly easy here, and most people will welcome you onto their land to rid them of a few yotes. We have a friend who wants us to bring the dogs out and see how they act on the coyotes on his property. 

Lol I am sure you could, I dont know if most people do, but I would  but then Id eat just about anything once! 



Losech said:


> Yep! You can eat the coyotes too. Not many people eat coyote but I know a few who do. And the way I see it, regardless of what type of animal it is, if you're gonna shoot it, you'd better use it.


Id probably try it, what could it hurt lol I know I would be keeping the pelts and using them for dog flirt pole bits and stuff!! 



Kassandra said:


> I know people who eat the coyotes. There are no rabies cases around here so they are completely safe. I personally don't, but the dogs have gotten a bit (not much, I think it's weird giving them their "family"). We usually give them to one of my dads friends, he uses the pelts and I think makes a stew and gives the rest to his dogs.
> I completely agree with the "shoot it, use it" statement. I have no problem with the 'circle of life' but to waste something after you've just killed it is not only stupid but also disrespectful imo


Yeah the BF wasnt to hot on the idea of eating them, and he refuses to feed them to the dogs, which I agree with. I dont like feeding a predator to a predator and feeding one canid to another seems kind of wrong *shrugs*


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Why would you want to kill coyotes?


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

RawPitbulls said:


> Why would you want to kill coyotes?


They are super overpopulated in NL. Kill livestock, peoples pets, underpopulating things like rabbit, etc. They aren't native to NL, they were brought here a while back (BAD idea oh whoever thought of that) and the government here actually WANT people to hunt coyotes, they give a reward for them. I don't do it for the reward, they just throw the carcasses out and what's the point of that.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Oso said:


> Yea its fairly easy here, and most people will welcome you onto their land to rid them of a few yotes. We have a friend who wants us to bring the dogs out and see how they act on the coyotes on his property.
> 
> Lol I am sure you could, I dont know if most people do, but I would  but then Id eat just about anything once!
> 
> ...


I definitely wouldn't "sic" the dogs on the coyotes, way too much opportunity for f-ups, dogs getting hurt, etc. That is the reason so many people think using dogs for coyote hunting is so terrible. I REALLY recommend making sure their recall is perfect around wildlife before you try it!! 
I've been thinking about tasting a bit, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I've heard it really isn't that great and takes some getting used to. I personally don't mind feeding a predator to a predator, it happens in the wild doesn't it?, but a canid to a canid is weird and creepy to me. LOL


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Kassandra said:


> They are super overpopulated in NL. Kill livestock, peoples pets, underpopulating things like rabbit, etc. They aren't native to NL, they were brought here a while back (BAD idea oh whoever thought of that) and the government here actually WANT people to hunt coyotes, they give a reward for them. I don't do it for the reward, they just throw the carcasses out and what's the point of that.


Okay. It's your karma.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

RawPitbulls said:


> Okay. It's your karma.


What's the difference between hunting coyotes and hunting.. moose? or deer? I'm not trying to come across rude, just wondering if you also think that is wrong?


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Kassandra said:


> What's the difference between hunting coyotes and hunting.. moose? or deer? I'm not trying to come across rude, just wondering if you also think that is wrong?


You eat moose or deer. What do you do with coyotes? Also it feels like you're killing a dog.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

RawPitbulls said:


> You eat moose or deer. What do you do with coyotes? Also it feels like you're killing a dog.


If you read through the posts, we give them to a family friend who DOES eat some of them, and feeds the rest to his dogs. They are not being wasted!


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Kassandra said:


> If you read through the posts, we give them to a family friend who DOES eat some of them, and feeds the rest to his dogs. They are not being wasted!


Coyotes as dog food?... interesting! I do think I'll pass though LOL! Never been much of a hunter... guess you all can tell that!


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I personally wouldn't do it. They've gotten a bit but mostly to see what their reaction was. It is weird to me to feed a canid a canid.. I feel like it's like a human eating another human.. whats that word?


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Kassandra said:


> I personally wouldn't do it. They've gotten a bit but mostly to see what their reaction was. It is weird to me to feed a canid a canid.. I feel like it's like a human eating another human.. whats that word?


canabalism


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

yeah i realized afterwards, oops LOL


----------

